# Menopur dosage



## Artichoke (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello

I will be doing my first IVF in a couple of months. I will be on the antagonist protocol (short protocol). My amh is low at 8pmol/l and at a day 5 scan a few months ago i had 8 follicles in total. My consultant wants to be cautious with my drug dosage and may not even allow me to do 150iu of menopur which I thought was considered quite a low dose. So if anyone wants to share what dosage they were on, their amh etc and how their follicles behaved i would be very grateful. I know everybody's responds differently but I'm trying to find out if I'm being unreasonable with asking for 150iu per day. I don't want to be on a high dose but don't want to be overly cautious either which is what I feel my clinic is being. 
A xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

I was on long protocol for my cycles, I didn't ever ask what my amh was but think it was slightly low due to my age.  I had 225ml first round, follies didn't respond great and I was on it for a bit longer and they upped the does at day 10 scan by a further 75mls so ended up about 14 days if so and in about 300mls or so.  I had 7 follies by collection snd 5 eggs, all 5 fertilised and 1 went in that I became pregnant with and the rest frozen to blastocyst.  So although not a classic lots of eggs cycle it all went amazing, sadly we lost little one and frozen cycles didn't work for me.

This round I was put on only 150mls of menopur by mistake, I then got upped at day 6 or so when I enquires about dosage, again I didntbrespond great and thought it was all over, I was upped to 225mls then stimmed to day 16, only had a few follies but got 4 eggs, I thought it was no good but they were great eggs and the one that went back in I'm now 28 weeks pregnant with!!!! 

Everybody us soooo different and mist important thing to remember us that if your not responding as planned then they tweak the drugs, this will help!!! I barely responded and had lots of success.  You only need 1 little egg....that's all it takes.  They won't want to risk over stimulating you as that coukd mean ohss and cancelled cycle so listen to them...,,they really know their stuff.  They can keep you stimming for 25 days....mist only stim about 10 but everyone different.  Good luck !!!! Xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Just reread my post    my iPad auto correcting everything so apologies for all the typos!!!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, my amh was 3.something (can't remember exactly) on my baseline scan I had 6/7 follicles and I was on maximum dose - 450mls Menopur.
I ended up getting 7 eggs, all mature and 6 fertilised.
They will probably up your dose if not a lots happening and there's plenty of room for swapping and changing.
Best of luck. X


----------



## Artichoke (Jan 7, 2013)

*mross* and* jam n cream* thank you for replying. And big congratulations to you both!!!  I'm concerned about starting on a lower dose than 150iu of menopur because the nurse said that on this protocol it won't help grow any more follicles by upping the dose later. I know it only takes one (just need a lot of luck to go with it!) but I'm really hoping for a couple of embryos in the freezer too. Can't really afford to do more than one cycle. I do trust the clinic knows what they are doing but they have never treated anyone with my condition (not fertility related) before which is why they are being overly cautious. Anyway that's why I wanted to see what dosage ladies without my condition were on, so again thank you for replying. 

All the best for the remainder of your pregnancies!!  
A xxx


----------

